# Want to buy 05-06 SE-R!!



## fghtnirish (Nov 15, 2008)

I am looking to buy a 2005-2006 Altima SE-R with no more than 50,000 miles. My budget is about 16,400. Im located in NJ so the closer the better. Please reply to this post if you are selling or know of someone in the area that is. I will be checking back a few times a week. Thanks.


----------



## jtorrezxps (Nov 20, 2008)

R U STILL LOOKING FOR THE SE-R ALTIMA?


----------



## SE-R Edition (Jan 10, 2009)

*I am selling a 2005 Nissan altima se-r for $13500 obo*



fghtnirish said:


> I am looking to buy a 2005-2006 Altima SE-R with no more than 50,000 miles. My budget is about 16,400. Im located in NJ so the closer the better. Please reply to this post if you are selling or know of someone in the area that is. I will be checking back a few times a week. Thanks.


i am selling se-r for $13500


----------



## middieblueSTS (Aug 21, 2008)

I have an 05 SE-R --25,000 miles. fully customized Cat-back exhaust, w/apexi. Injen CAI, E&G classics custom grille, alarm and remote start. Just mounted Pirelli snow sport tires and have 2 new OEM pole postions with 90% tread remaining. Mobil one always used. I will sell it to you for exactly what I owe--just over $17K--taking a big loss on the car, need to sell though--getting married and have 2 cars. You still interested? call me @ 248 961 4195. Not in NJ, but if you are a serious buyer we could arrange something.


----------



## jimi438 (Mar 30, 2009)

i have an 06. jus a lil ova ur mileage max. 57k, in long isl. smoke grey 6sp. 100k ext. warranty nissan premium warranty... im lookin for @ lleast 17k im a lil neg. a lil.


----------

